# samsung ml 2250 PCL6 error- false



## empati2001 (Jan 18, 2011)

when i try to print it prints the following paper every time.

PCL6 ERROR - FALSE

position:0x10c (268)
system: XLPGP/xL_pa
line :1343
version CL6 3.38 10-12-2004

İ sent the printer to repair shop he couldnt fix it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Things to try or to check:

1. Make sure it's existing driver is fully Windows 7 compatible.

2. Uninstall the printer driver & re-install.

3. Check the Samsung support website for a newer driver that is Windows 7 compatible if you think existing driver may not be.

Toshiba Drivers for the ML-2250 are here: Support for ML-2250M SAMSUNG

(You'll need to click "Driver" under the "Downloads" tab to see the drivers available.


----------



## empati2001 (Jan 18, 2011)

İ tried different drivers and different OS;winxp, win7, ubuntu. Sometimes it prints different characters and multiple pages- i print one- sometimes the error above. 

sorry the printer is 2251


----------

